# Seeking advice on D spring upgrade



## heefageLA (Jul 2, 2012)

Im wanting to install the D spring upgrade on my m9a1. 
The double action pull is horrible and ive read that installing the D spring will lighten the pull some.

Ive looked on beretta USA's website and they say its currently out of stock. The link is below
Deprecated Browser Error

Do I have to purchase the entire kit or can I just purchase the D spring?
Do yall know of any other website that offers Beretta made D springs?
Id like to keep my gun with all beretta made parts if possible.

Thanks for the help fellas


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Wolff gunsprings or perhaps Brownells may have them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This one is easy peasy...

Factory D spring here:

HAMMER SPRING D VERSION | Brownells


----------



## heefageLA (Jul 2, 2012)

Just ordered the D spring and a punch set. Thanks for the help


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No problem. If you are not sure how to do it, there are tons of videos on you tube.

It literally takes longer to unscrew the grip screws than change the spring.


----------



## heefageLA (Jul 2, 2012)

yeah, ive watched 2-3 of them. easy peasy


----------

